# 24 anni segregata



## Mari' (27 Aprile 2008)

27 aprile 2008 corriere.it*

Austria, arrestato padre per sequestro 
e incesto su figlia*

*Per stabilire quali e quanti siano i figli nati dal rapporto ora dovranno essere eseguiti i test sul Dna*


*VIENNA* - Orrore in Austria per un nuovo «caso Natascha Kampusch»: ad Amstetten, un uomo avrebbe tenuto rinchiusa per oltre ventiquattro anni la figlia in una cantina, abusando sessualmente della donna, e oggi sarebbe il padre-nonno dei 7 figli nati dall'incestuosa relazione. La notizia è stata diffusa dalla radio pubblica austriaca Orf e dall'agenzia Apa, a cui le autorità hanno confermato i sospetti. Le autorità sono incappate nella drammatica vicenda quando un uomo ha portato nell'ospedale di Amstetten una giovane 19enne in gravissime condizioni. Lui ha detto di aver trovato la ragazza in stato semi-incosciente; i medici hanno voluto cercare la madre, per capire come si fosse ammalata e hanno scoperto la vicenda. A quel punto sono scattate le ricerche della madre, che sentendosi braccata, avrebbe fatto ritrovare un biglietto con scritto: «Non cercatemi, sarebbe inutile e potrebbe soltanto acuire il mio dolore e quello dei miei figli». L'uomo avrebbe abusato sessualmente per anni della figlia, che oggi ha 42 anni, e sarebbe non solo il padre della giovane internata, che versa tra la vita e la morte nel reparto di terapia intensiva, ma anche dei suoi sei fratelli.

*I FIGLI* - La donna, Elisabeth F., ha detto alla polizia di aver avuto sette figli, uno dei quali morto subito dopo la nascita. Avrebbe iniziato a subire i primi abusi sessuali dal padre all'età di undici anni e che il 28 agosto del 1984 venne definitivamente rinchiusa in una stanza dello scantinato della loro casa. Ed è qui che la donna ha dato alla luce sette figli, di cui due gemelli, uno dei quali morto qualche giorno dopo la nascita perché non assistito abbastanza. Secondo il racconto di Elisabeth, il padre si occupò di liberarsi del corpo, bruciandolo. La polizia ha riferito che nel corso degli interrogatori la donna ha mostrato segni di «grandi disturbi» psicologici ed ha accettato di parlare solo dopo aver ricevuto l'assicurazione che non avrebbe più avuto alcun contatto con il padre e che le autorità si prenderanno cura dei suoi figli, tre ragazzi e tre ragazze di età compresa tra i 5 e i 20 anni. Il caso ricorda molto da vicino quello di Natasha Kampusch, la giovane tenuta segregata per 8 anni in una cantina di una casa alle porte di Vienna da il suo sequestratore- padrone.
*L'ARRESTO* - La polizia austriaca ha arrestato l'uomo che ha 73 anni. La donna, che si chiama Elisabeth Fritzl secondo la tv, ha raccontato alla polizia di essere stata invitata dal padre nel 1984, quando aveva 18 anni, nella cantina della sua casa, nella cittadina di Amstetten, in Bassa Austria, dove è stata drogata e ammanettata.


*LA POLIZIA* - «Durante i 24 anni di prigionia l'uomo ha abusato di lei in continuazione», spiega in una conferenza stampa il capo della polizia del land Bassa Austria, Franz Polzer. Per stabilire quali e quanti siano i figli ora dovranno essere eseguiti i test sul Dna. *Il padre arrestato non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni. 
*






E cosa doveva dichiarare sta BESTIA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Conoscete "Pelle d'asino"?

Ma è concepibile che possano nascere bambini, crescere, andare a scuola senza destare alcun sospetto e non causare alcun controllo dei servizi sociali  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Mari' (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conoscete "Pelle d'asino"?
> 
> Ma è concepibile che possano nascere bambini, crescere, andare a scuola senza destare alcun sospetto e non causare alcun controllo dei servizi sociali
> 
> ...


Pensa alla famiglia Riina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pensa alla famiglia Riina


Ma lì stava nascosto un uomo e i figli era ben noto che fossero figli suoi e "forse" c'erano connivenze ...ma qui non si tratta di mafia...


----------



## Mari' (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lì stava nascosto un uomo e i figli era ben noto che fossero figli suoi e "forse" c'erano connivenze ...ma qui non si tratta di *mafia...*


in Italia? 

In altri paesi non sa come la chiamano, di certo qualcosa non ha funzionato ... vedreno gli sviluppi della storia nei prossimi giorni, certo che 7 ragazzi/figli non possono passare inosservati a tutti.


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

*AGGIORNAMENTO*

*Il caso di incesto che ha  sconvolto l'Austria *

*Padre stupratore, prime ammissioni*

*L’uomo, 73 anni, sta confessando gli abusi. Nella cantina-prigione anche una cella imbottita*


*VIENNA* - Ha iniziato a confessare gli orrori commessi per 24 anni ai danni della figlia Josef F., l'ingegnere elettronico austriaco in pensione che ha tenuto segregata la donna in una cantina della sua abitazione, violentandola ripetutamente e mettendola incinta per sette volte. Lo ha riferito la polizia austriaca, secondo cui l'uomo ha ammesso anche di aver bruciato nel forno di casa il corpo di uno dei gemelli dati alla luce da Elisabeth e morto qualche giorno dopo la nascita per le cure insufficienti. L’uomo sarà trasportato in giornata dai locali della polizia di Amstetten nella prigione di St. Polten, capoluogo della provincia. Secondo la Welt online, poco prima della confessione dell’uomo, che gestisce tuttora una piccola ditta di vendite di biancheria intima, la polizia aveva ritrovato una cella imbottita e insonorizzata all’interno del nascondiglio garage dove l’uomo teneva segregata la figlia, da 24 anni, e tre dei figli avuti dalla relazione incestuosa.  *ORRORE* - L'Austria è sotto choc all'indomani della scoperta della terribile vicenda di Elisabeth Fritzl, la donna chiusa dal padre per 24 anni in uno scantinato senza finestre assieme a tre dei suoi sette figli avuti da rapporti sessuali imposti dal padre Josef. Sulla stampa e in trasmissioni radiotelevisive che si occupano sul caso con massimo rilievo, emergono dettagli sempre più agghiaccianti sulla «casa degli orrori» di Amstetten, cittadina tranquilla di 23.000 abitanti della Bassa Austria a circa 130 chilometri a ovest di Vienna. 


*LA CELLA* - Sembra che nella cantina-prigione della casa plurifamiliare di proprietà dei Fritzl ci fosse anche una cella imbottita, dove Joseph rinchiudeva la figlia se si mostrava riluttante nei suoi confronti, ha detto il presidente distrettuale di Amstetten, Heinz Lenze alla tv pubblica Orf. Lenze ha anche spiegato che la porta d'ingresso per la cantina - tutta in acciaio e chiusa con un meccanismo elettrico del quale solo Fritz conosceva il codice - era nascosta dietro uno scaffale pieno di barattoli e scatolette nel laboratorio di Josef Fritzl. Secondo quanto indicato oggi dal portavoce della procura del capoluogo della Bassa Austria, St. Poelten, Gerhard Sedlacek, la prigione in totale aveva una superficie tra i 50 e i 60 metri quadrati ed era suddivisa in tre stanze più un'altra stanzetta. Già ieri era emerso che l'altezza della cantina era di 170 centimetri nel punto più alto. Il tabloid «Oesterreich» pubblica uno schema della cantina segreta, composta di cinque stanzette: in una ci sono un televisore, un gabinetto e un angolo cottura, più quattro spazi chiusi con dentro un letto in ciascuno. «Ancora non si sa se la prigione sotterranea facesse parte fin dall'inizio della casa oppure se è stata costruita dopo», scrive il quotidiano «der Standard», spiegando che Elisbabeth ha raccontato alla polizia che all'inizio c'era una sola stanza e che le altre siano state aggiunte dopo. 

*28 aprile 2008 corriere.it 


*
eccovi la foto del maligno, non so se mi spiego


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

Dubito che questo mostro non avesse connivenze.


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

bene ma ora a questa faccia di merda cosa faranno???
1 annetto a spese dello stato e poi grazie e arrivederci


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bene ma ora a questa faccia di merda cosa faranno???
> 1 annetto a spese dello stato e poi grazie e arrivederci


Verrà rinchiuso in un'ospedale psichiatrico , credo.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2008)

*Guarda però che...*



brugola ha detto:


> bene ma ora a questa faccia di merda cosa faranno???
> 1 annetto a spese dello stato e poi grazie e arrivederci


...non sono in Italia! Credo che la punizione sarà esemplare!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...non sono in Italia! Credo che la punizione sarà esemplare!


cioè?
appeso per le palle in piazza?
se è così vado in piazza anch'ìio a stringere le mani ai giudici


----------



## brugola (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè?
> appeso per le palle in piazza?
> se è così vado in piazza anch'ìio a stringere le mani ai giudici


io vado a stringergli le palle appese....e ci spengo pure una stizza...
che omini de merda


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conoscete "Pelle d'asino"?
> 
> Ma è concepibile che possano nascere bambini, crescere, andare a scuola senza destare alcun sospetto e non causare alcun controllo dei servizi sociali
> 
> ...





Iris ha detto:


> Dubito che questo mostro non avesse connivenze.


Che storia agghiacciante. Sembra impossibile che al giorno d'oggi ci sia qualcuno che possa condurre una simile esistenza per 24 anni senza che nessuno se ne accorga.


----------



## Mari' (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Che storia agghiacciante. Sembra impossibile che al giorno d'oggi ci sia qualcuno che possa condurre una simile esistenza per *24 anni senza che nessuno se ne accorga.*


Questa e' la cosa piu agghiacciante.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè?
> *appeso per le palle in piazza?*
> se è così vado in piazza anch'ìio a stringere le mani ai giudici


Vabbè...quello lo farei volentieri. Ma uno stato, per fortuna, non lo può fare.
Ma una trentina d'anni di galera mi auguro proprio che glieli diano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Che storia agghiacciante. Sembra impossibile che al giorno d'oggi ci sia qualcuno che possa condurre una simile esistenza per 24 anni senza che nessuno se ne accorga.


In un paesino di 24.000 abitanti???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...non sono in Italia! Credo che la punizione sarà *esemplare*!


Per essere di esempio a chi?
Ad altri padri?
Tu non fai nulla di simile perché temi il carcere?
Questo è chiaramente un uomo con gravi problemi psichiatrici e qualunque pena non può compensare una cosa simile e neppure credo che possa esserci cura. 
Ma la moglie? I figli di quella relazione di cui il più grande ha ventanni? I parenti? I vicini?  Quelli dovrebbero essere condannati!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Per essere di esempio a chi?*
> Ad altri padri?
> Tu non fai nulla di simile perché temi il carcere?
> Questo è chiaramente un uomo con gravi problemi psichiatrici e qualunque pena non può compensare una cosa simile e neppure credo che possa esserci cura.
> Ma la moglie? I figli di quella relazione di cui il più grande ha ventanni? I parenti? I vicini? Quelli dovrebbero essere condannati!


Oddiosanto! E' un modo di dire, Persa....esemplare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mi sembra ovvio che uno non fa cose del genere solo per paura della punizione...se le fai, sei gravemente disturbato, e non c'è esempio repressivo che tenga, per non fartele fare...
ahò, ma non ti va mai bene niente di quello che scrivo, eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bene ma ora a questa faccia di merda cosa faranno???
> 1 annetto a spese dello stato e poi grazie e arrivederci


Non è successo in Italia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oddiosanto! E' un modo di dire, Persa....esemplare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ingegnere elettronico... ora titolare di un'attività... un qualche barlume di lucidità lo deve pure avere avuto in 24 anni. E' una bestia. Una bestia malata? Ci sta... allora come tale dovrebbe essere trattata. Un cavallo con una zampa rotta, ad esempio, viene abbattuto.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ingegnere elettronico... ora titolare di un'attività... un qualche barlume di lucidità lo deve pure avere avuto in 24 anni. E' una bestia. *Una bestia malata? Ci sta... allora come tale dovrebbe essere trattata. Un cavallo con una zampa rotta, ad esempio, viene abbattuto*.


Che gran cazzata...scusa eh? Siccome facciamo la merdata di ammazzare un cavallo zoppo, trasferiamo lo stesso sistema sugli uomini? Io direi che la direzione da seguire dovrebbe essere esattamente l'opposta.
Questo va rinchiuso, magari a vita se la legge lo prevede...ma mi sono rotto i coglioni di gente che vuole che il potere spari ad altra gente. Perchè vuol dire proprio che non si è capito un beato cazzo di millenni di storia e di sopraffazioni.
Niente di personale.


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2008)

hai ragione molti...ma neanche una lapidatina collettiva?


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione molti...ma neanche una lapidatina collettiva?


Quella sempre... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Chi porta le pietre???


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella sempre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per certi casi mi offro volantaria... solo pietre appuntite di prima qualita'...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per certi casi mi offro volantaria... solo pietre appuntite di prima qualita'...


Ok....dai che si comincia!


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2008)

e una grattugiatina allo scroto non la vogliamo prevedere??


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e una grattugiatina allo scroto non la vogliamo prevedere??


bleah...ma che schifo!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

Comunque riamngo allibita quando leggo certe storie...forse era meglio quando tutti si facevano i caci altrui...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque riamngo allibita quando leggo certe storie...forse era meglio quando tutti si facevano i caci altrui...


Altro che film dell'orrore....ma poi senti, ti sembra normale che uno a Roma cade dal balcone, e la gente che va di fretta, salta il corpo spiaccicato sul marciapiede???


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Altro che film dell'orrore....ma poi senti, ti sembra normale che uno a Roma cade dal balcone, e la gente che va di fretta, salta il corpo spiaccicato sul marciapiede???









Mamma mia... magari si son pure icazzati che facevano tardi a lavoro...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Altro che film dell'orrore....ma poi senti, ti sembra normale che uno a Roma cade dal balcone, e la gente che va di fretta, salta il corpo spiaccicato sul marciapiede???


una cosa che mi ha sempre lasciato attonita è la reazione della gente quando uno si butta sotto il metro
s'incazzano solo perchè arrivano in ritardo
ma che merda sarà mai?


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Altro che film dell'orrore....ma poi senti, ti sembra normale che uno a Roma cade dal balcone, e la gente che va di fretta, salta il corpo spiaccicato sul marciapiede???


guarda, mi chiedo veramente cosa cazzo stia succedendo alla gente..
vi ricordate quello in romagna...il cadavere in spiaggia coperto da un telo e tutti tranquilli a fare il bagno scavalcandolo?? 










  l'indifferenza mi fa ancora più paura della cattivera


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Io continuo a pensare che l'indifferenza è una delle basi, forse la più importante, della cattiveria. Il male è indifferenza, è mancanza di bene.


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che l'indifferenza è una delle basi, forse la più importante, della cattiveria. Il male è indifferenza, è mancanza di bene.


non ne sono sicura sai? il male difficilmente comprende l'indifferenza perchè lo scopo è fare male, ferire.
Ma quando leggi notizie come queste capisci che l'indifferenza può fare molto più male della cattiveria


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non ne sono sicura sai? il male difficilmente comprende l'indifferenza perchè lo scopo è fare male, ferire.
> Ma quando leggi notizie come queste capisci che l'indifferenza può fare molto più male della cattiveria


Secondo me è solo un difetto di prospettiva...nel modo di guardare le cose. Ci hanno sempre insegnato che il male ha vita autonoma. Dal catechismo è che battono su sta' cosa...e poi la scuola, i genitori.
Io credo sia totalmente falsa.


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me è solo un difetto di prospettiva...nel modo di guardare le cose. Ci hanno sempre insegnato che il male ha vita autonoma. Dal catechismo è che battono su sta' cosa...e poi la scuola, i genitori.
> Io credo sia totalmente falsa.


di sicuro il male non ha vita autonoma..a meno che il resto sia solo il mezzo


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> di sicuro il male non ha vita autonoma..a meno che il resto sia solo il mezzo


Infatti io penso che sia solo assenza di Bene. In qualunque modo poi si voglia coniugare questa parola. Ce ne sono tanti, ed ognuno purtroppo ha una valenza furoviante...è questo il lato oscuro delle parole.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti io penso che sia solo assenza di Bene. In qualunque modo poi si voglia coniugare questa parola. Ce ne sono tanti, ed ognuno purtroppo ha una valenza furoviante...è questo il lato oscuro delle parole.



Pero' mi sembra un po' moralista come cosa... definire il male come assenza di bene... per me sono la stessa cosa e si manifestano a seconda dell'attitudine...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' mi sembra un po' moralista come cosa... definire il male come assenza di bene... per me sono la stessa cosa e si manifestano a seconda dell'attitudine...


A me sembra moralista pensare al male come ad una cosa che ha vita propria. Questione di punti di vista.
Ma forse a te sembra così, perchè dai alla parola Bene l'accezione tipica che da sempre ci hanno insegnato.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me sembra moralista pensare al male come ad una cosa che ha vita propria. Questione di punti di vista.
> Ma forse a te sembra così, perchè dai alla parola Bene l'accezione tipica che da sempre ci hanno insegnato.


Perche' tu cosa intendi per bene... guarda che mai ti potrai completamente scollare da cio' che ti e' stato insegnato e che viene insegnato da secola... e' una cosa troppo ambiziosa e alquanto pericolosa...

Pero' ti ripeto a me sembra molto riduttivo dire che il male e' assenza di bene perche' dai al male una posizione di inferiorita' rispetto al bene... io credo siano assolutamente pari...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' tu cosa intendi per bene... guarda che mai ti potrai completamente scollare da cio' che ti e' stato insegnato e che viene insegnato da secola... e' una cosa troppo ambiziosa e alquanto pericolosa...
> 
> *Pero' ti ripeto a me sembra molto riduttivo dire che il male e' assenza di bene perche' dai al male una posizione di inferiorita' rispetto al bene...* io credo siano assolutamente pari...


Non è minoritaria....affatto. E' lo stesso fenomeno. 
Il male è "squareness"...assenza di Qualità, di Bene....è ottusità, ignoranza, inquadramento, opacità....meglio quello che intendo io, non posso dirtelo e spiegarlo, soprattutto qua sopra.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è minoritaria....affatto. E' lo stesso fenomeno.
> Il male è "squareness"...assenza di Qualità, di Bene....è ottusità, ignoranza, inquadramento, opacità....meglio quello che intendo io, non posso dirtelo e spiegarlo, soprattutto qua sopra.


Occhei... cosi' ti capisco meglio e concordo...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Occhei... cosi' ti capisco meglio *e concordo*...


Incredibile....sei un amore!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Incredibile....sei un amore!



Stai cercando di ammorbidirmi per allungare le mani quando ci incontriamo?


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stai cercando di ammorbidirmi per allungare le mani quando ci incontriamo?


Non farò mai niente che tu non voglia che io faccia...quindi, si!


----------



## Mari' (30 Aprile 2008)

* particolari sulle condizioni di salute dei tre ragazzini frutto degli abusi *

*Senza denti e anemici i figli segregati 
Josef Fritzl forse coinvolto in un omicidio*

*La polizia austriaca indaga sul possibile coinvolgimento
del padre stupratore nella morte di una 17enne*


*VIENNA* - I figli del padre-mostro hanno sui corpi le cicatrici di 24 anni di prigionia. Il «Times» ha rivelato i primi particolari sulle condizioni di salute dei tre ragazzini frutto degli abusi dell'ingegnere austriaco Josef Fritzl sulla figlia Elisabeth. I tre figli-nipoti di Fritzl - di 19, 18 e 5 anni - sono nati nella cella di 50-60 metri quadri, ricavata dall'uomo sotto casa, e da allora non sono mai stati visitati da un medico, nè da un dentista, tanto che la più grande, Kerstin ha perso tutti i denti. Tutti e tre, inoltre, hanno sviluppato problemi al sistema immunitario, soffrono di anemia e di mancanza di vitamina D, quella che regola il metabolismo del calcio. I ragazzini non hanno mai visto la luce - questo ha provocato loro qualche problema alla vista - e, costretti a camminare piegati, a causa dei soffitti alti circa 1,70 metri, hanno sviluppato una postura ricurva. 
*PROBLEMI PSICHICI* - Negli anni di prigionia, la madre ha insegnato ai figli a scrivere qualche parola, ma nel bunker non c'erano libri, solo una tv, una radio e un video-registratore. La percezione della realtà che hanno i fratelli maggiori è quella mediata dalla tv, mentre il piccolo ha grossi ritardi cognitivi. «Una vasta squadra di psicologi infantile e dell'età adulta, terapisti, neurologi, logopedisti e fisioterapisti si sta occupando di loro», ha spiegato Berthold Kepplinger, direttore della clinica di Amstellen dove sono ricoverati, precisando che «ogni paziente ha traumi diversi ed è quindi sottoposto a terapia individuale».
*LA PRIMA VOLTA* - Domenica scorsa, intanto, è avvenuta la prima «reunion» della doppia famiglia incestuosa: i tre figli, tenuti segregati al piano di sotto, si sono incontrati con i tre fratelli, nati nel sotterraneo e «portati alla luce» dal padre (Fritzl raccontò che erano di figli di Elisabeth, scappata per entrare in una setta - in realtà la figlia fu rinchiusa dal 1984, quando aveva 18 anni - e che li aveva trovati davanti alla porta di casa). Gli uni inconsapevoli dell'esistenza degli altri fino allo scoppio del caso (al sotterraneo insonorizzato si accedeva attraverso una porta chiusa con combinazione e nascosta dietro uno scaffale), i sei fratelli hanno avuto un primo incontro «sereno e facile» ha spiegato Kepplinger. «È stata un'occasione felice, non forzata, e molto commovente, in particolare l'incontro tra Rosemarie (la moglie 68enne di Fritzl e madre di Elisabeth, ndr.) e la figlia», ha continuato. Rosemarie, che ha altri sei figli, oltre ai tre figli di Elisabeth in custodia (uno adottato, gli altri due in affido) era all'oscuro della doppia vita incestuosa del marito e credeva che la figlia fosse scomparsa e non sarebbe più tornata. 
*UN OMICIDIO* - Potrebbe esserci un nuovo capitolo nella terribile vicenda. La polizia austriaca sta indagando sul possibile coinvolgimento dell'uomo nell'omicidio di una giovane donna che risale a 22 anni fa e di cui non è mai stato trovato il colpevole. La vittima era Martina Posch, al tempo 17enne. Il suo corpo fu ritrovato sulle sponde del lago di Mondsee, nell’alta Austria, dieci giorni dopo la sua scomparsa. La moglie di Fritzl gestiva un alberghetto dall’altra parte del lago, secondo quanto riporta la stampa austriaca. Il capo della polizia locale, Alois Lissl, ha detto che non ci sono indizi concreti sulla colpevolezza di Fritzl e gli inquirenti stanno cercando di appurare se il padre-mostro ha un alibi.

*NATASCHA* - Venticinquemila euro da Natascha Kampusch. La ragazza austriaca, tenuta segregata in una stanzetta per otto anni dal suo sequestratore, prima che riuscisse a fuggire il 23 agosto 2006, ha deciso di fornire «aiuti immediati» a Elisabeth Fritzl e ai suoi sei figli, frutto degli abusi compiuti dal padre. Kampusch ha lanciato un appello a favore dell'avvio di una vasta campagna in sostegno delle vittime e chiesto all'organizzazione benefica Sos Mitmensch di aprire un conto corrente per raccogliere le donazioni. La giovane ha, infine, riferito di essersi messa in contatto con l'avvocato di Elisabeth, rinchiusa per 24 anni in un bunker, insieme a tre dei suoi figli, per «determinare al più presto se sarà possibile fornire aiuto concreto».


*30 aprile 2008

* Qui c'e' il video del mostro in vacanza

http://mediacenter.corriere.it/Medi...446427a-16b8-11dd-8b67-00144f02aabc&navName=1


le indagini  proseguono, chissa quanti altri orrori salteranno fuori


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 27 aprile 2008 corriere.it
> 
> *Austria, arrestato padre per sequestro *
> *e incesto su figlia*
> ...


 
Spaventoso.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una cosa che mi ha sempre lasciato attonita è la reazione della gente quando uno si butta sotto il metro
> s'incazzano solo perchè arrivano in ritardo
> ma che merda sarà mai?


già...mi è nota questo tipo di reazione.

comunque la cosa agghiacciante è che in un cazzo di paese di 24 mila abitanti nessuno si sia mai insospettito. NON é possibile. un malato di questo genere come come fa a condurre una quotinianità quantomeno non sospetta in certi ambiti...e i figli...è mai possibile che nessuno MAI, abbia chiesto aiuto?

io vivo in paese di 70 mila cazzoni, e tutti sanno di tutti, e nessuno si fa i cazzacci propri, e quando scendo col cane rompono i coglioni se sto al tel. e non raccolgo subito la cacca ..scusate il paragone improprio , ma cristo santo...è incredibile sta storia...qualcosa non mi torna .


----------



## Mari' (30 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Spaventoso.





Miciolidia ha detto:


> già...mi è nota questo tipo di reazione.
> 
> comunque la cosa agghiacciante è che in un cazzo di paese di 24 mila abitanti nessuno si sia mai insospettito. NON é possibile. un malato di questo genere come come fa a condurre una quotinianità quantomeno non sospetta in certi ambiti...e i figli...è mai possibile che nessuno MAI, abbia chiesto aiuto?
> 
> io vivo in paese di 70 mila cazzoni, e tutti sanno di tutti, e nessuno si fa i cazzacci propri, e quando scendo col cane rompono i coglioni se sto al tel. e non raccolgo subito la cacca ..scusate il paragone improprio , ma cristo santo...è incredibile sta storia...qualcosa non mi torna .


Micia qui tanti sapevano e non hanno mai parlato, secondo me ... povera la figlia/donna e quei poveri figli disgarziati.


Non c'e' mai fondo alle butalita'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quest'uomo merita l'ergastolo a vita ... gli auguro lunga vita e che un giorno possa svegliarsi la sua coscienza, se coscienza possa avere una bestia del genere.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia qui tanti sapevano e non hanno mai parlato, secondo me ... povera la figlia/donna e quei poveri figli disgarziati.
> 
> 
> sicuramente, non si spiega diversamente.
> ...


Mari..se si sveglia la coscienza questo si ammazza.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Maggio 2008)

Lo condannerei alla tortura per il resto della sua vita...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

*AGGIORNAMENTI SULLA BESTIA*

*Dal rapporto incestuoso sono nati 7 bambini, uno dei quali morto subito dopo la nascita *

*In Austria il processo al padre-mostro 
«Ho stuprato, ma non ho ucciso»*

*In aula col volto coperto Joseph Fritzl, accusato di aver segregato e violentato la figlia per 24 anni *

*ST. POELTEN (Austria) *- È entrato nell'aula del tribunale di St. Poelten, in Austria, col volto coperto da una cartellina blu Joseph Fritzl, il padre-mostro accusato di aver segregato e violentato per 24 anni la figlia nella sua cella sotterranea ad Amstetten. Dal rapporto incestuoso sono nati sette figli-nipoti, uno dei quali morto subito dopo la nascita. All'esterno dell'aula, dove è iniziato quello che si preannuncia come il «processo del secolo», sono state inscenate numerose proteste e manifestazioni di denuncia. Silenzio assoluto da parte di Fritzl prima di varcare la soglia dell'aula del tribunale: il padre-mostro austriaco non ha risposto a nessuna delle domande che un giornalista della tv austriaca Orf gli ha rivolto al suo passaggio. Poi, come annunciato dal suo legale, l'uomo davanti ai giudici di St. Poelten si è dichiarato colpevole di stupro e incesto, ma ha negato l'accusa di omicidio relativa alla morte di uno dei suoi figli-nipoti, un neonato morto subito dopo la nascita. Fritzl, che compirà tra qualche settimana 74 anni, ha anche rifiutato l'accusa di aver tenuto in stato di schiavitù la figlia Elisabeth per gran parte della sua vita. Quest'ultimo reato è difficile da dimostrare, in quanto in Austria esiste solo il reato di «traffico di schiavi», che finora non è mai stato perseguito nel Paese. 

*L'INFANZIA DIFFICILE *- Ai giudici Fritzl ha raccontato la sua infanzia difficile e il complicato rapporto con la madre. «Lei non mi voleva» ha detto. «Mi picchiava» ha aggiunto, spiegando di averle comunicato, all'età di 12 anni, che non avrebbe più tollerato le violenze. «A partire da quel momento sono stato un diavolo per lei». Con voce rotta, Fritzl ha detto che non aveva mai avuto un «rapporto affettuoso» con la madre con la quale ha vissuto sotto lo stesso tetto fino alla sua morte nel 1980. Il sequestro della figlia Elisabeth lo compì nell'agosto 84.


*MEDIA ALL'ASSALTO* - Mentre in aula i giudici ascoltano il racconto del padre-mostro, tutta St. Poelten è letteralmente presa d'assalto dalle centinaia di reporter e troupe arrivate da ogni parte del mondo per assistere al processo. Alla stampa, tuttavia, è stato concesso solo assistere alle fasi iniziali del dibattimento (la lettura degli agghiaccianti capi d'accusa e una breve replica della difesa). Il resto si svolge a porte chiuse, per proteggere l'intimità della figlia di Fritzl, Elisabeth, e dei ragazzi frutto degli abusi sessuali subiti per un quarto di secolo. 


*IL SUO DESTINO NELLA MANI DI TRE DONNE  - *Il destino di Fritzl è nelle mani di tre donne. Determinante ai fini della sua condanna sarà infatti il ruolo che giocheranno la giudice Andrea Humer, 48 anni, presidente della giuria composta da 8 giudici popolari - 4 uomini e 4 donne - il pubblico ministero Christiane Burkheiser, 32 anni, e la psichiatra di Linz, Adelheid Kastner, 45 anni. La psichiatra ha stilato una perizia di 130 pagine sull'uomo che il 9 aprile compirà 74 anni. Nell'aula del processo, sorvegliata da 100 poliziotti, saranno inizialmente ammessi, oltre a 6 fotografi, solo 95 degli oltre 200 giornalisti arrivati da ogni parte del mondo, oltre a 25 emittenti televisive, tra cui _Al Jazeera_ e la_ Cnn_. Per tutti gli altri reporter che non potranno entrare in aula è stato preparato nel parcheggio davanti al tribunale un gigantesco tendone di 150 metri quadrati. Per tutta la durata del processo le autorità austriache hanno decretato il divieto di sorvolo aereo per un raggio di un chilometro intorno al tribunale e al di sotto di 1.800 metri di altezza. Il padre-mostro è accusato di omicidio preterintenzionale, riduzione in schiavitù, violenza privata, sequestro di persona, stupro e incesto.

Corriere 16 marzo 2009

video 1

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...73a-120f-11de-b45f-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300

video 2 della bestia

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...9ee-1219-11de-b45f-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300



No comment. 



.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2009)

spero che gli venga un coccolone


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Magari ... pero' sarebbe un regalo.


.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Magari ... pero' sarebbe un regalo.
> 
> 
> .


 infatti.
prigione e prigione e prigione.
ma la ragazza ormai... e i figli... potranno mai superarlo?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti.
> prigione e prigione e prigione.
> * ma la ragazza ormai... e i figli... potranno mai superarlo?*


NO! ... questa storia e' troppo dolorosa ... per la povera ragazza madre e per i i figli del dolore.


.


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti.
> prigione e prigione e prigione.
> ma la ragazza ormai... e i figli... potranno mai superarlo?


e poi ha i 6 figli a ricordarglielo tutta la vita


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! ... questa storia e' troppo dolorosa ... per la povera ragazza madre e per i i figli del dolore.
> 
> 
> .





Brugola ha detto:


> e poi ha i 6 figli a ricordarglielo tutta la vita


 ecco, io quando sento queste storie.... ma anche uno stupro, una rapina finita in tragedia... non riesco mai a pensare al carnefice (che merita prigione e punizione, certo) ma penso alle vittime, a chi queste cose dovrà superarle, da solo o con poco aiuto.... o almeno cercare di farlo...


----------



## Iago (16 Marzo 2009)

*!!!!!*

...io penso a quella bastarda della moglie, che è bastarda quanto lui...e NESSUNO ne parla...


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...io penso a quella bastarda della moglie, che è bastarda quanto lui...e NESSUNO ne parla...


anche a me pare impossibile che la moglie non si sia accorta di niente per tanti anni.
ma dove pensava fosse la figlia?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a me pare impossibile che la moglie non si sia accorta di niente per tanti anni.
> ma dove pensava fosse la figlia?


lui le aveva detto che era sparita con una setta esoterica, tanto è vero che presentarono pure denuncia di scomparsa.
ah, la figlia e i suoi 6 figli, vivono tutti in una clinica psichiatrica..


----------



## brugola (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lui le aveva detto che era sparita con una setta esoterica, tanto è vero che presentarono pure denuncia di scomparsa.
> ah, la figlia e i suoi 6 figli, vivono tutti in una clinica psichiatrica..


ma in tanti anni non ha mai sospettato?'
in fondo mi pare fossero chiusi nella sua cantina


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma in tanti anni non ha mai sospettato?'
> in fondo mi pare fossero chiusi nella sua cantina


erano chiusi in una cantina ma non nella stessa casa...non so se hai visto le immagini... un corridoio pieno di porte blindate a protezione di tutto.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Veramente solo 3 dei bambini viveno con la propria mamma in cantina , gli altri 3 lui li aveva portati su dalla moglie/nonna dicendo che la figlia non poteva allevarli ... 

Io dico che la moglie sapeva tutto ed ha preferito tacere ... quindi e' complice del marito.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente solo 3 dei bambini viveno con la propria mamma in cantina , gli altri 3 lui li aveva portati su dalla moglie/nonna dicendo che la figlia non poteva allevarli ...
> 
> Io dico che la moglie sapeva tutto ed ha preferito tacere ... quindi e' complice del marito.


Mi pare di aver sentito che aveva costretto la figlia a telefonare a sua madre per dirle di non cercarla... o forse ricordo male io.
E' una storia che mette i brividi, lui ha ammesso di aver tenuto la figlia segregata per "proteggerla dal mondo". E da suo padre chi l'ha protetta? Poverina...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi pare di aver sentito che aveva costretto la figlia a telefonare a sua madre per dirle di non cercarla... o forse ricordo male io.
> E' una storia che mette i brividi, lui ha ammesso di aver tenuto la figlia segregata per "proteggerla dal mondo". E da suo padre chi l'ha protetta? Poverina...


L'ha costretta anche a scrivere ... quest'uomo e' il simbolo del male


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

*Aggiornamento sul mostro*

ANSA 2009-03-18 09:39                                                                                                     AUSTRIA: FRITZL AMMETTE TUTTE LE SUE COLPE                                                                                                                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	




 VIENNA - A sorpresa, Josef Fritzl, in apertura stamane del processo a St. Poelten (Bassa Austria), si è riconosciuto colpevole di tutti i capi di imputazione, incluso omicidio colposo e riduzione in schiavitù. Già in precedenza aveva ammesso i reati di stupro, incesto e segregazione ai danni di sua figlia Elisabeth, ora 43/enne.

L'ammissione del reato di omicidio colposo dovrebbe aprire la strada a una condanna all'ergastolo. Il delitto si riferisce alla nascita di uno dei sette figli dell'incesto, partorito dalla figlia Elisabeth in un parto gemellare nel '96. 

Uno dei due bambini, nato come tutti gli altri nella cantina-bunker dove la vittima era tenuta prigioniera dal padre, dopo qualche giorno presento' gravi disturbi respiratori. 
Fritzl si rifiuto' di portare in ospedale il neonato, che mori' e il padre ne brucio' il corpo in una caldaia. La sentenza del processo, comunciato lunedi', *e' attesa per domani.

*****


*​Gli auguro 200anni di carcere in isolamento perpetuo, nessuna pieta'  

	
	
		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

leggevo oggi della video intervista fatta alla figlia.
Terrificante.
quando la natura umana arriva a questi livelli mi vengono i brividi.


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

E chissà quante situazioni ci saranno in questo momento simili a queste, che non vengono alla luce... da brividi, a pensarci.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

parliamo spesso dell'indifferenza che ci circonda e che non permette di far scoprire prima questo genere di aberrazioni.ma allo stesso tempo giudicheremmo ficcanaso e invadente una persona che si fosse messa ad indagare sui come e i perché di questa ragazza scomparsa o altre cose del genere.
dovremmo essere tutti vigili ma discreti , non è semplice


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E chissà quante situazioni ci saranno *in questo momento simili a queste, che non vengono alla luce*... da brividi, a pensarci.


Si vabbe' ... dobbiamo ringraziare i midia imbavagliati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che da un bel po' passano solo notizie/articoli di Cronaca, e sul resto si tace o si viene a sapere quando e' gia' tutto deciso.


.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

bhè insomma...io spero e credo che di padri talmente aberranti e merdosi così non ce ne siano poi tanti


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè insomma...io spero e credo che di padri talmente aberranti e merdosi così non ce ne siano poi tanti


 tanti no, per fortuna... sono rari, ma ci sono.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tanti no, per fortuna... sono rari, ma ci sono.


io mi chiedo cazzo mettano al mondo figli sti bastardi...


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi chiedo cazzo mettano al mondo figli sti bastardi...


 boh guarda... inutile provare ad entrare in menti totalmente ed irrimediabilmente malate.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> boh guarda... inutile provare ad entrare in menti totalmente ed irrimediabilmente malate.


 
...già...inutile...meccanismi totalmente capovolti ed irrimediabilmente guasti....neanche un tagliando Volkswagen potrebbe nulla....


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

HURRA HURRA HURRA!!!

 
ANSA 2009-03-19 14:22                                                                                                     AUSTRIA: *FRITZL CONDANNATO ALL'ERGASTOLO*





VIENNA - Josef Fritzl è stato condannato all'ergastolo e dovrà scontare la pena in un istituto psichiatrico per aver sequestrato e abusato di sua figlia Elisabeth per 24 anni in una cantina bunker ad Amstetten.

  Fritzl è stato trovato dai giurati all'unanimità colpevole in tutti i capi di imputazione e condannato quindi all'ergastolo, da scontare in un istituto psichiatrico chiuso. Josef Fritzl, 73 anni, il padre mostro che ha segregato e violentato sua figlia Elisabeth (43) per 24 anni, passerà il resto della sua vita in un istituto psichiatrico per 'criminali psichicamente abnormi'. La giuria di otto giurati lo ha trovato colpevole all' unanimità di tutti i capi di imputazione: omicidio colposo, riduzione in schiavitù, segregazione, stupro, incesto e gravi minacce.

Josef Fritzl è entrato stamane in aula senza nascondere la faccia. Le sue prime parole sono state: "mi pento di cuore". All'apertura del processo lunedì 16, quando le prime ore l'udienza era aperta a pubblico e giornalisti, Fritzl si era barricato il viso dietro un raccoglitore per documenti di colore blu.


****
*

La legge ha trionfato!!!














​


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

per me schiatta entro due anni


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me schiatta entro due anni


 
speriamo di no....minimo deve viverne 24...segregato


----------



## Grande82 (19 Marzo 2009)

non riesco ad esserne felice. Mi pare così inutile rispetto alle brutalità, rispetto a tanto dolore................


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non riesco ad esserne felice. Mi pare così inutile rispetto alle brutalità, rispetto a tanto dolore................


Per il momento va in galera a vita ... poi gli auguro che la sua coscienza si svegli e faccia il resto


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non riesco ad esserne felice. Mi pare così inutile rispetto alle brutalità, rispetto a tanto dolore................


Certo c'e' una cosa che mi da un fastidio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il fatto che la sua prigionia sara' piu' comoda di quella che ha dovuto sopportare per 24anni  quella povera ragazza della figlia.



.


----------

